# Part-time/ Full-time job options- Finance/ Actuarial



## Tinker_bell (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi

I have just moved with my husband to Abu Dhabi. I am keen on exploring the job options here.

I have previous work experience in risk assessment/ mitigation (I am into the Actuarial profession since past 5 years) and so I am quite open to full-time/ part-time financial or Actuarial jobs as well.

Any thoughts/ suggestions on how do I go about making the best use of my skills.

Thanks a lot in advance for all the help.


----------

